# Sleeping Dogs PC Gameplay



## natr0n (Aug 9, 2012)

Advanced PC Features

        Nvidia 3D Support
        Nvidia Multi Screen Monitor Support
        AMD EyeFinity Multi-Monitor Gold Status Support
        Window and Full Screen Mode Support
        Benchmark Mode

    DirectX11 Specific Features

        Contact hardening shadows
        HD-AO
        Use of Direct Compute

    Performance Enhancements

        Enhanced Performance on Dual Core and Quad Core Processors
        Enhanced Performance on Nvidia SLi
        Enhanced Performance on AMD Crossfire

    Mouse, Keyboard, and Controller Support

        Xbox360 Controller Support
        Keyboard and Mouse Support including Key Remapping
        Auto Pad, Mouse and Keyboard Switching

    Advanced PC Graphic Features

        Increased Small Object Detail
        High Resolution Texture Support
        High Resolution Shadows
        High Quality Shadow Filters
        Soft Particles
        High Quality SSAO (Screen Space Ambient Occlusion)
        High Quality Motion Blur
        Super Sample Anti-Aliasing

    Steamworks Features Supported

        DLC Support
        Achievements
        Auto Patching
        Pre-Download
        Store Save Games to the Cloud
        Player to Player Chat


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 9, 2012)

umm why dont you put some pics and put it on case modding gallery


----------



## natr0n (Aug 9, 2012)

can a mod edit the title to " Sleeping Dogs PC Gameplay"


----------



## Recus (Aug 9, 2012)

Sleeping Dogs will ruin Saints Raw.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 9, 2012)

Recus said:


> Sleeping Dogs will ruin Saints Raw.



Not even in the same league. Saints Row is a "jokey" style sandbox game.

Already ordered. This will fill the gap nicely until GTA V gets released.


----------



## helloWorld (Aug 9, 2012)

I laughed when they showed the Xbox 360 version of the box art after talking about the PC stuff.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 9, 2012)

Holy crap you guys, it supports Mouse, Keyboard, and Controller Support!!!!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 10, 2012)

I like that they assure 60 FPS at 1080p, and the graphics certainly look WAY better than their vids of the console versions, but I was a bit disappointed that all they did was take a scene from an earlier vid to demonstrate it, vs putting together a nice montage with lots of types of lighting, weather, and effects.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 10, 2012)

natr0n said:


> can a mod edit the title to " Sleeping Dogs PC Gameplay"



Done.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 10, 2012)

Technically it would be more appropriate to say PC Graphics Features, vs PC Gameplay.


----------



## natr0n (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 10, 2012)

The Parkour is pretty well done, bit robotic but hard to get fluidity in a game.

I like this game.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 12, 2012)

Day One HD Texture DLC available. Nice to see some PC loving.

From jaywalker2309 from SE



> The HD pack is approximately 4.4GB. Its too big to be on the disc unfortunately so it will be an `optional` download for all users, so should appear like `free` dlc.. Its turned on and off in the ingame menus.



Really looking forward to this. Sometimes it sucks having moved to Europe. Gotta wait until Friday for release 

I'm waiting on a replacement MoBo anyway so will have to time to get it all sorted out just in time for this


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 12, 2012)

This looks nice, going to check it out with the HD pack


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 13, 2012)

Any word on how the HD pack changes system requirements?


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 13, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Any word on how the HD pack changes system requirements?



It was also mentioned that 768 VRAM was recommended for the HD Textures.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 13, 2012)

over 60 minutes of gameplay (PC)

maxed out with texture pack. motion blur and vsync turned off. 360 controller used. cutscenes are skipped for spoilers.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks Bumblebee was gonna post that myself. I can't wait for this!!!

Got my new Mobo today so totally back in action just counting down the days until Friday. You wanna bet I'm gonna be up at midnight to get this loaded with the HD DLC before I start


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 13, 2012)

you're welcome.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 13, 2012)

Ingredients:
GTA
Assasin's creed
Mirror's edge
Need for speed most wanted
and more....


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 14, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Ingredients:
> GTA
> Assasin's creed
> Mirror's edge
> ...



Yeah it's just published by Square Enix. It's made by United Front Games. They are made up of a who's who of Dev Studios. Ex Black Box, Rockstar, Radical and Volition Studios. Pretty good collection of talent there.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 14, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> I like that they assure 60 FPS at 1080p, and the graphics certainly look WAY better than their vids of the console versions, but I was a bit disappointed that all they did was take a scene from an earlier vid to demonstrate it, vs putting together a nice montage with lots of types of lighting, weather, and effects.


Well that sucks. Its capped at 60fps? Another crappy console port.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm not so sure they meant capped but perhaps instead assuring at least a solid 60 FPS @ 1080p with appropriate spec.

@INSTG8TR,
That's all they mentioned was at least 768MB VRAM for the HD pack? No adjusted spec on the GPU itself? Damn, maybe I can run it even on my GTS 250 1GB if I don't go crazy with the res.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 14, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> over 60 minutes of gameplay (PC)
> 
> maxed out with texture pack. motion blur and vsync turned off. 360 controller used. cutscenes are skipped for spoilers.



Why would they HD texture pack and upload it in 720p  damn joystick.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 14, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> I'm not so sure they meant capped but perhaps instead assuring at least a solid 60 FPS @ 1080p with appropriate spec.
> 
> @INSTG8TR,
> That's all they mentioned was at least 768MB VRAM for the HD pack? No adjusted spec on the GPU itself? Damn, maybe I can run it even on my GTS 250 1GB if I don't go crazy with the res.




Well the forums have gone haywire over there now that it has been released so I can't find the exact post again. He did say he was playing it on a laptop without issue.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 16, 2012)

Sleeping Dogs quick look (PC)

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-sleeping-dogs/17-6456/


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 16, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> Sleeping Dogs quick look (PC)
> 
> http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-sleeping-dogs/17-6456/



Looks pretty good except for one thing, the camera hacking seems quite annoying. Hopefully there's an upgrade to make that go quicker.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 16, 2012)

a game that actually taxes your system paww 

that can't be right. someone made a mistake!


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 16, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> a game that actually taxes your system paww
> 
> that can't be right. someone made a mistake!




It is taxing mine pretty good but running buttery smooth tho. I have it maxed out except for not using the Extreme AA(High looks fine and Extreme tanks the FPS for not alot of visual gains)I also turned off the motion blur just because I hate blur.

I just wish I played more fighting games. I am just button mashing my way thru most of my encounters and hoping to win  But I am really loving this game. All the good parts of GTA in a way cooler, better looking environment with alot of cooler gameplay additions.

 I linked my account over at Square Enix so I could check my stats. So far I have put in over 9hrs and I'm not even half finished


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 19, 2012)

From the looks of things I'm definitely going to have to pick this one up. Can't seem to find any retail copies of it though, anyone know if it is only available through Steam?


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 19, 2012)

it's sold out in stores. not sure if it's selling really well or retailers didn't order enough because the pre-orders were pretty low.


----------



## helloWorld (Aug 19, 2012)

This game is great. Gives me a much needed GTA fix. According to Steam, I have logged in around 24 hours of gameplay on this game, and I not even half way finished yet.

For those who are wondering about how this game taxes systems, I play with everything maxed but the AA at 2560x1440 using the system to the left, and I average around 60 FPS.

I would have turned the AA to the "extreme" setting, but that drops FPS down to around 20. I found a workaround for those of you who still want the picture quality that "extreme" brings, but without the FPS lost. I used this SMAA Injector. If you use this injector in combination with setting the in game AA to "normal," you will have "extreme" level AA and still have around 60 FPS. I did some screenshot comparisons of "extreme" and "normal + SMAA," and I could not tell the difference, so why not?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 19, 2012)

I've played about 13 hours and it corrupted my savegame  Every time I try to load the game just closes..

The game is decent, not a lot of sandbox though, just follow the missions. Very much a console port in the controls department. Graphics are pretty good though


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 19, 2012)

Can someone tell me if you can do moves like a sideways dodge, or is a timed counter your only option? Also, if you miss a counter are you locked into the position you were standing in when the enemy's offense animation initiates, or are you always free to move?

Reason I ask is most (except for devs) that I saw showing gameplay often got caught now and then getting hit unexpectedly, as if not being able to react while getting hit sometimes. That combined with "console" controls as W1zzard puts it, would be a bit annoying.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 19, 2012)

the combat is timing based. it doesn't have a instant dodge button like in Assassin's Creed. you can dodge with certain melee weapons or upgrade to disarm enemies. use a controller?


----------



## NHKS (Aug 19, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> Graphics are pretty good though



good enough to make it into ur benchmark list?.. not that i want you to & i haven't played the game yet.. just curious


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 19, 2012)

NHKS said:


> good enough to make it into ur benchmark list?.. not that i want you to & i haven't played the game yet.. just curious



i'm not sure to be honest. it has a benchmark mode and would be very easy to add. but it doesn't seem like such an important title to me


----------



## natr0n (Aug 20, 2012)

game runs great maxed out solid 60 fps. pretty fun so far.


----------



## camoxiong (Aug 20, 2012)

This is game is cool. I put mine on medium settings and I play iit with a Xbox 360 controller.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 20, 2012)

Anyone else getting slightly choppy video on rendered (vs the Bink) cutscenes? I have a fairly mediocre GPU (GTS 250 1GB), but the settings I'm using give me an ave FPS of 50 and the gameplay itself is pretty smooth. I'm running the HD Texture Pack too.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 20, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Anyone else getting slightly choppy video on rendered (vs the Bink) cutscenes? I have a fairly mediocre GPU (GTS 250 1GB), but the settings I'm using give me an ave FPS of 50 and the gameplay itself is pretty smooth. I'm running the HD Texture Pack too.



What settings would those be? 


I'm using a gtx 460 768mb at the moment, anyone any idea what sort of settings I could play with?

45 fps average would be fine : ]


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 21, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> What settings would those be?



High Res Textures On
Motion Blur Off
VSync Off
Shadow Resolution Normal
Shadow Filtering Normal
Screen Space Ambient Occlusion Normal
World Density High
Resolution 1366x768

I had the res at 1600x900 with AA off and Vsync on and benched at just under 60 FPS, but there was noticeable jaggies in places. I won't know until I play some parts with lots of gunfire and explosions whether I can bump the res up any higher with AA at Med.

It's well optimized, yet taxing, because it combines SSAA with FXAA (Med is a big hit) and SSAO can't be completely turned off.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 21, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> High Res Textures On
> Advanced Physics Off
> Motion Blur Off
> VSync Off
> ...



Thank you that was really helpful  ( might be stuck with an 8800gt in a few weeks so knowing that I can still play even with that is great news!)


----------



## KainXS (Aug 21, 2012)

@1920x1080 I get about 50fps average and 31 minimum in the benchmark with the Asus GTX460 768 with all maxed but AA. with the 460 you have to leave AA on normal or your framerate will die


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 21, 2012)

KainXS said:


> @1920x1080 I get about 50fps average and 31 minimum in the benchmark with the Asus GTX460 768 with all maxed but AA. with the 460 you have to leave AA on normal or your framerate will die



Cheers dude!

Going to see if I can have a play of this whilst I still have a GPU


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 22, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Thank you that was really helpful  ( might be stuck with an 8800gt in a few weeks so knowing that I can still play even with that is great news!)



I just changed it to Low AA (FXAA w/ no SSAA) and 1600x900. Looks a bit better overall and I get just over 60 FPS ave. Slightly smoother frames too, but this game just tends to be slightly choppy at times regardless of settings. I hope they can fix that in a patch, but not counting on it.

With the High Res Texture pack and decent settings, it looks so real you can almost smell the soy sauce.


----------



## silapakorn (Aug 22, 2012)

How come I have no advance physics option.


----------



## raptori (Aug 22, 2012)

they tried to make something like GTA but no they are faraway behind.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 22, 2012)

really the high resolution texture pack uses 2GB of vram?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 22, 2012)

raptori said:


> they tried to make something like GTA but no they are faraway behind.



this is like True Crime


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 22, 2012)

it's a B open world title like Scarface or The Godfather. it was never trying to take on Grand Theft Auto.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 24, 2012)

silapakorn said:


> How come I have no advance physics option.



Disregard what I said above about physics. I was confusing it with Future Soldier, which has an "Improved Physics" option. Post has been edited.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 27, 2012)

Steam has a demo up for this game. I've played the demo, and I think I'm going to buy it soon!


----------



## natr0n (Aug 28, 2012)

I beat the game earlier today. Lots of fun to be had.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 28, 2012)

Just installed the latest patch, so tumbler lock picking w/ KB/M now works as it should. Thanks for that UF. I also think I found why I'd been struggling with some of the fights with Grapplers and Armed thugs. It seems you need to hold down the counter button instead of tapping it. Tapping it was making me button mash because a lot of times it wouldn't engage with one tap. When I hold it down, as long as I do it while the enemy is red, I get successful counters every time.

The game could use some more polish though. I find getting your weapon to aim while in a vehicle is often hit or miss depending on the angle, which can be frustrating. I expect it a little bit when you're driving, it happened in GTA IV too. While riding shotgun though it shouldn't happen, because Wei really extends himself out the window to shoot. Then again I haven't tried any vehicle shooting missions since patching, so maybe they worked on that a bit too.

BTW, what's a convenient place to grab a power boat to get to those sewer access drug bust locations? I'm getting tired of grabbing a slow boat or swimming to get there.

(EDITED)
Was thoroughly enjoying gameplay with the new patch and my discovery of how to counter properly (DOH!), when yet another annoying problem happened. This time I searched for a similar problem and found one person described the exact same thing, also on PC, but he was using a 360 pad vs KB/M.

I took the Rabbit Jade Statue to Sifu, only to find after numerous times doing the Arm Break move I used it for, the game would not recognize my having successfully mastered the move. After mastering the move, Sifu is supposed to interrupt and have you take out the remaining students, but it never triggers.

Anyone else having this problem, and is there a known workaround for it? If I can't get this upgrade I won't be able to get Dim Mak, and that's the best upgrade in the game!


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Steam has a demo up for this game. I've played the demo, and I think I'm going to buy it soon!



I played it and first thing I done was beat the shit out of everyone in that square  So much fun!

Although I couldn't work out how to counter just whilst playing which is a shame.

Definitely a game I'd play with a x box pad in the future.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 28, 2012)

the Y button is counter. if Wei is holding a melee weapon he will duck. if not he will punch the enemy in the face.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 28, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> the Y button is counter. if Wei is holding a melee weapon he will duck. if not he will punch the enemy in the face.



I was using keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 28, 2012)

Can anyone confirm if they've had the above glitch where when trying to upgrade to the Arm Break move, after several times completing it Sifu doesn't acknowledge your success and have you fight the remaining students?

If I can't get this upgrade, I can't get Dim Mak, which is the best melee move in the game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 28, 2012)

The key is to let go of the grapple key and don't do the clicks until after it shows them and is registering it (turns gray to white)


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 28, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Can anyone confirm if they've had the above glitch where when trying to upgrade to the Arm Break move, after several times completing it Sifu doesn't acknowledge your success and have you fight the remaining students?
> 
> If I can't get this upgrade, I can't get Dim Mak, which is the best melee move in the game.



no, sorry.

I beat the game without maxing the upgrade trees without any problems.

Dim Mak is like this thing where he ducks then punches the enemy multiple times in the chest and they fly back a couple feet. it sounds more powerful than it really is. still takes 2 or 3 of them to kill the heavy set enemies with the button/key prompts.

I think the standard counter is the most powerful move in the game now that I think about it lol


----------



## purecain (Aug 28, 2012)

i want this game.... looks like a lot of fun...


----------



## Guitar (Aug 29, 2012)

Got past the "training" missions tonight and got into the city. It is absolutely beautiful maxxed out with the high res textures. I'm getting roughly 30-35 FPS and it seems pretty smooth. The driving is a little wonky and the controls are taking getting used to (I'm using a controller, games like this require it in my opinion), but it seems good so far. Only an hour in according to Steam, so we'll see how it progresses. Looks awesome though!


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 29, 2012)

This game was awesome... money well spent.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 29, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> this is like True Crime


Yeah, Sleeping Dogs was intended to be True Crime: Hong Kong until Square Enix took over and Luxoflux was closed.


I finished it and it's on par with the previous True Crime games.  In some areas, it is better (like driving).  In some ways, it is worse (lack of weapon choice).  Like True Crime games, it has major deficiencies in controls and liberal use of autoaim.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 29, 2012)

Yep I loved it from start to finish, there were some bugs though but money well spent.

but those sucker(get robbed) missions get annoying.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 29, 2012)

I didn't mind the parkour. nobody traverses like Ezio tho


----------



## KainXS (Aug 29, 2012)

went to help the lady with the car trouble got robbed and chased the dude across the highway and said hello to a truck

good times


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 29, 2012)

I tried running purse snatchers down with a car. I couldn't kill them. scripted I guess.

the purse snatcher has to get into the conveniently placed cars lol


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah I played some more before checking back here and FordGT is right. The Arm Break move just has to be done VERY slow and deliberate, or the prompts won't highlight. It was literally grab, wait for the prompts to come onscreen, strike, wait for the 1st LMB icon to glow, strike, wait for the 2nd LMB icon to glow, hold strike, and it FINALLY registers as successful.

That one kinda felt like geezer school. I don't recall any other moves having to be done that slowly. Honestly, if they wanted to slow it down to make you remember the sequence, they should have just stopped motion until you click the prompted button, continue motion, etc, for ONE Arm Break, then make you do 2 or 3 more at normal fight speed to progress.

I have Dim Mak now too, but don't really use it. I was hoping it would be useful on Grapplers and Armed Thugs, but being as you have to grab them to get it started, it's hard to use on them. I've had better luck double jump kicking the Grapplers and tossing dropped blades at the Armed Thugs. At least the game offers many ways to fight, kinda like Max Payne 3 in that respect.

The purse snatcher I was referring to I just ran after on foot and beat up. One of Roland's missions where Roland comes with you to get a guy that owes money and takes off running I ran into with the car we drove there in, but of course the game wouldn't allow that to stop him due to it being scripted otherwise.

BTW, I enabled 16AF in NCP via a SD profile as rec by someone over at the SD forum. Rain reflections look a bit more realistic that way.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 29, 2012)

I bet I could beat the game without any health shrines or upgrades.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 29, 2012)

i think if you catch them and kick em in the back you can make them stop right there, but it never worked with a car for me either(actually i used a motorcycle) 

bug?


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 29, 2012)

the cock fighting is awesome lol


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 29, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> I bet I could beat the game without any health shrines or upgrades.



In a game like this, there's not much prestige in bragging rights. You're far better off showing how high a score you can rack up in Batman or something, if you're really that good at fighting games. Just sayin'.


----------



## natr0n (Aug 29, 2012)

[yt]0Jxf-fi4T5c[/yt]

The dim mak, for anyone who remembers this awesome movie.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 29, 2012)

natr0n said:


> The dim mak, for anyone who remembers this awesome movie.



I believe that last one was Dim Nad. LOL


----------



## natr0n (Aug 29, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> I believe that last one was Dim Nad. LOL


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 29, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> In a game like this, there's not much prestige in bragging rights. You're far better off showing how high a score you can rack up in Batman or something, if you're really that good at fighting games. Just sayin'.



it shows how easy and linear the game really is under the surface. the yellow side missions are not worth doing. the girlfriends unlock health shrines, lock box and jade statues on your map which are all useless in the end because the game is too easy. you can race but it never yields big money.

most open world games have a meta layer to them like a mini-game with depth. for example Scarface has drugs, Godfather has extortion, Assassins Creed has recruitment and tower defense, Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas has Turf Wars, Grand Theft Auto: China Town Wars has drugs, Saint's Row: The Third has Turf Wars.

Sleeping Dogs doesn't have one.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 30, 2012)

Just saying mentioning it by itself as you did above is too vague to be known as a game critique vs bragging.

Now that you clarified though, I agree, it's a bit easy regarding fighting and even easier regarding gunplay. It was advertised as more of a GTA style cinematic experience than full on fight game though, so it's not surprising it has one fairly easy difficulty level like GTA, vs several diff levels plus an unlockable one like Batman: AC.

That said, it does have extortion, just not to the degree Godfather does. Tower defense in AC: Revelations was complained about a lot and didn't really mesh well with the rest of the combat. As a result they're omitting it in AC3. There are their own versions of turf wars present too, just not in a DIY open world way. As for SR, I can't take anything in that game seriously as ridiculous as it is.

I would call this more of a stylized, movie themed action game than a full on fleshed out sandbox fighter game, a bit like Stranglehold was, only more polished.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 30, 2012)

it has no meta game at all. the game would be better if you could extort businesses and do collections. empower the character, make it fun and rewarding for the player. you could upgrade weapons, buy new cars, clothes, homes with the money. this isn't new or unreasonable.

the game has been in development for 5 years and it shows. I thought we were past putting low resolution textures behind glass to make stores more realistic.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm right there with ya Bee, but keep in mind, a lot of games that have such things don't implement them very well. UF are fairly new as a team, and need time to gel well together. There were also obviously lots of bumps and grinds and a bit of a stall period when Acti lost interest. When SE took over, it took some time to retool the game.

You really need to look at the fact that when the game development started, they were under Acti's demented control. SE certainly gave them more creative control, but a lot of time and money had to be spent just polishing the game out better than what it originally was.

If SE keeps them under their wing to make a SD 2 or related game, it will likely be a lot better, more refined and fleshed out. I could see a sequel going one of two ways. Wei flees HK to the US when the Triad find out he's a cop, or turns Triad and helps them build their empire further.

I forgot to mention above that one of the easiest things about the game is getting money, including racing. I had around 2 mill when I started focusing on finishing the 2/3 of the races I'd not done last night. When I completed them and a handful of cars for Tran I had about 3 mill.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 30, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> it has no meta game at all. the game would be better if you could extort businesses and do collections. empower the character, make it fun and rewarding for the player. you could upgrade weapons, buy new cars, clothes, homes with the money. this isn't new or unreasonable.
> 
> the game has been in development for 5 years and it shows. I thought we were past putting low resolution textures behind glass to make stores more realistic.



It's not?  Which other game (besides GTA) allows you to do that?

Im not trying to be a dick, I just want to know the games Ive been missing lol.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't understand the question.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 30, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't understand the question.



you said: 

"it has no meta game at all. the game would be better if you could extort businesses and do collections. empower the character, make it fun and rewarding for the player. you could upgrade weapons, buy new cars, clothes, homes with the money. this isn't new or unreasonable."

So my question was what games allow you to "upgrade weapons, buy new cars, clothes, homes with the money", besides GTA where you can somewhat do that?


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 30, 2012)

the ones I mentioned above. 

Vice City Stories (PSP/PS2) is another I forgot. it was a new spin on San Andreas turf wars. you killed all the enemies on the property then turned the property into a business (prostitution, drugs, smuggling, loan sharking, etc).


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 30, 2012)

Ah ok.  Those are all GTA and I have played (the crap out of) those.  I mean at the end of the day, this won't touch GTA with a 10 foot pole.  But the fact that it comes close with a 20 foot pole even makes it a great game.

I beat this in 16 hours with some side missions and random kung fu attacks on street cops... I haven't played much since.  GTA 4 = 150 Hours, GTA 4 Ballad of Gay Tony and Lost Souls = 200 hours, GTA San Andreas = 100+ hours - so i definitely see what you're saying.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 30, 2012)

it might sound like i'm beating it up a lot but I still think it's a good game.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 30, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> it might sound like i'm beating it up a lot but I still think it's a good game.



But you have to do some beating up in this game, it's inevitable.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 30, 2012)

Well I finally finished it the other night. I tried my best to stretch it out as long as I could. I was a little sorry it was over. I didn't complete everything but I was more going for the story.

I will definitely play thru it again knowing my way around the mechanics now and try to go for a more "Completionist Playthru" I did get pretty close to getting everything and I suppose I could roam around my finished game and pick up the stuff I missed(Mostly lock boxes and a couple of drug busts)
Hoping some more missions are in the cards for the DLC, something to keep it fresh.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry for the double post but this is pretty relevant. Patch 1.5 is released and finally deals with the nasty mouse issues. I might start a new play thru sooner than I thought.



> Sleeping Dogs – Patch 1.5 Release Notes
> 
> Stability
> 
> ...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Game plays too quickly. Reminds me of Deus Ex. Pump details to max level in game and even forced Aa and Af. Enable V Sync...



INSTG8R said:


> Sorry for the double post but this is pretty relevant. Patch 1.5 is released and finally deals with the nasty mouse issues. I might start a new play thru sooner than I thought.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 31, 2012)

15 hours is a good length. there is just nothing to come back to. the side content doesn't sink it's hooks deep enough.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 31, 2012)

I play through the demo and I enjoyed it very much. I'll probably pick it up soon.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 31, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> 15 hours is a good length. there is just nothing to come back to. the side content doesn't sink it's hooks deep enough.



I put 30hrs into my first play thru. I left a few little things unfinished(Drug Deals, Lock Boxes, Some Random Events)I could use my "End Game" to finish them but I will start again. The new patch fixing the wonky cameras definitely makes me want to try it again.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 2, 2012)

Can anyone verify the following regarding update 1.5 on PC?

1. Does it say v1.3 vs v1.5 in the main menu? Mine said 1.4 when patched to 1.4, but now 1.3 when patched to 1.5
2. Is anyone else having trouble with Soft Lock staying on when you turn it off?
3. Does your Game Input say "Undefined", and not respond to attempted changes?
4. Mouse Free Look stays on for me, is that the one that disables camera centering, because it still feels slightly springy?
5. I have Raw Mouse Input on and it stays on. Does that mean mouse smoothing disabled (which is what I want)?
6. Does your Mouse Sensitivity say "Undefined", and not responsive to attempted changes?

I also read that this patch is supposed to make the game less hitchy, and I suppose maybe it does, but things are certainly still a bit strange settings wise for me. I also had the game go into windowed mode with the cutscene with Jackie just before gaining free player control after the intro, which happened when first playing the game last run before patching to 1.4.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm working on L.A. Noire now but plan on replaying Sleeping Dogs after that.  I'll try to answer your questions then...


----------



## rodrigox (Sep 4, 2012)

sup guys check it out my 2  videos about sleeping dogs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VUausGE8zw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j63I4SxKm_s&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 6, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> 1. Does it say v1.3 vs v1.5 in the main menu? Mine said 1.4 when patched to 1.4, but now 1.3 when patched to 1.5


It shows version 1.5 on the screen where it says "Sleeping Dogs - Push any key or button to continue."  That's after the AMD advertisement, before the autosave notification and before the main menu.  If you sit at the main menu long enough, it will eventually go through all the intro videos again and show the screen with the version number again.




Frag Maniac said:


> 2. Is anyone else having trouble with Soft Lock staying on when you turn it off?


Can't check because I don't know where I could get a gun and people to shoot at after the game is completed.



Frag Maniac said:


> 3. Does your Game Input say "Undefined", and not respond to attempted changes?


Nope, works fine.



Frag Maniac said:


> 4. Mouse Free Look stays on for me, is that the one that disables camera centering, because it still feels slightly springy?


I have Mouse Free Look on and it isn't springy at all.  If I look in a direction and run another direction, the mouse keeps looking at that compass direction unless I move it.



Frag Maniac said:


> 5. I have Raw Mouse Input on and it stays on. Does that mean mouse smoothing disabled (which is what I want)?


I have Raw Mouse Input on and it works exactly as I expect it to.  I would only change it if you experience problems (like lag with mouse movement).



Frag Maniac said:


> 6. Does your Mouse Sensitivity say "Undefined", and not responsive to attempted changes?


No, it says 5:








Frag Maniac said:


> I also read that this patch is supposed to make the game less hitchy, and I suppose maybe it does, but things are certainly still a bit strange settings wise for me.


I think 1.5 made huge improvements on the "hitchy" front.  For example, you can now mouse look and drive in a car without the camera going psycho.  It still has some consolitis in 1.5 but remarkably less.



Frag Maniac said:


> I also had the game go into windowed mode with the cutscene with Jackie just before gaining free player control after the intro, which happened when first playing the game last run before patching to 1.4.


Hit alt+enter to return the game to fullscreen mode.


----------



## MatTheCat (Sep 11, 2012)

Can someone describe exactly what this game is like to me?

Is it an RPG in terms of lots of dialogue but with shooter action?


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 11, 2012)

it's a third-person action adventure. the game is like Arkham City in a lot of ways.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 11, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> it's a third-person action adventure. the game is like Arkham City in a lot of ways.



this game is originally based upon True Crime


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 12, 2012)

@FordGT,
Turns out it was a bad install of patch 1.5. Most everything seems OK now, but I DO still feel a bit of springiness in the camera, mostly when moving forward on foot. I know it's changed to more freedom because I have to manually position the camera each time before I start driving, as I drive without using mouse, but mouse control is still not nearly as good as it could be.

@Mat,
Don't expect full on RPG features, more like the kind of upgrade and wardrobe system you'd see in an Action/Adventure game.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 12, 2012)

This is what dreamcast Shenume should of been. I love sleeping dogs, one of the best games i ever played in years. I hope they continue with the series. 

Btw does anyone know how to find the shemnue outfit


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 12, 2012)

u2konline said:


> This is what dreamcast Shenume should of been. I love sleeping dogs, one of the best games i ever played in years. I hope they continue with the series.
> 
> Btw does anyone know how to find the shemnue outfit



Yakuza is what Shenmue should of been


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 12, 2012)

u2konline said:


> I hope they continue with the series.



I'm sure they probably will. They seem to hint that Aunt Jiang will be the new Chairman in the next one, if not an insider Triad rival like Dog Eyes. 

There's plenty of ways they could go with a sequel or even trilogy. True Crime had a tendency to hop locations from one city to the next, but since they've changed the name and style, they're free to do whatever they want with the story.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 12, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> Can someone describe exactly what this game is like to me?
> 
> Is it an RPG in terms of lots of dialogue but with shooter action?


No, it's like GTA IV but with a lot less gunplay (melee instead) and one ending.




Frag Maniac said:


> I'm sure they probably will. They seem to hint that Aunt Jiang will be the new Chairman in the next one, if not an insider Triad rival like Dog Eyes.
> 
> There's plenty of ways they could go with a sequel or even trilogy. True Crime had a tendency to hop locations from one city to the next, but since they've changed the name and style, they're free to do whatever they want with the story.


I could definitely see Aunt Jiang, Inspector Teng, Raymond, and 18K being the main elements in a sequel.


----------



## camoxiong (Sep 16, 2012)

This game is pretty tight, but my computer lags when I played it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 16, 2012)

i love this game and the graphics are pretty good ?


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 16, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> i love this game and the graphics are pretty good ?



GFX are Awesome! It's a full up to date DX11 title with the "Eye Candy" on. I am on my 2nd play thru now and loving it as much as the first


----------



## UbErN00b (Sep 25, 2012)

Gone quiet in here,I just picked this up today as I finally got my free code from my VaporX 7950 which I have had over a week 

Anyhow, activated on steam and downloaded it at 7.6MB/s solid on my 60Mb fibre connection  

Only an hour into it, but man i am so impressed with this game, I have been out of gaming for a while now as nothing has really been able to keep my attention, normally mainly into FPS but am bored to death with the stuff that's been coming out the last couple of years. 

The game looks very nice, though I am having a lot of trouble running it at 1440p on extreme settings (specs to the left) at high settings it runs a respectable 40-60FPS at all times, if I lower the res to 1080p I get a constant 60FPS with vsync enabled. 

Can someone compare their system to mine and let me know what FPS they get at extreme settings? ideally 1440p thopugh 1080p is fine too


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 25, 2012)

Just back the AA down to High. You can leave the rest cranked up. Extreme is using 4xFXAA+4xSSAA. SSAA takes some SERIOUS muscle to run period. Pushing it at 1440 would definitely put some strain on it. There was a really great explanation on another forum on SSAA and how it works. 
High looks just as good IMO and runs much better.

Did you remember to Download the High Res Texture pack? It's "DLC" on the Steam Page.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 25, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> this game is originally based upon True Crime



True Crime!
Forgot about this game.
Good Ol' PS2 days before my Brother told me how bad the graphics sucked on PS2 compared to PC.

Yes true crime was fun.

Upgraded my GPU just to be able to handle this game besides begrudgingly retiring my HD4850.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 26, 2012)

Please tell me someone with a rig as high end as UbErN00b's would at least make sure to install the HD pack? LOL

Yeah it has great graphics, but despite being a fairly well optimized game, it's best to keep the frame rates near or above 60 FPS. Even then some places can get a bit hitchy when driving.

If they make another, I hope they can get the aim, movement and gunplay a bit more polished. Controls are too consolish and holding Shift to aim is just bizarre.


----------



## UbErN00b (Sep 26, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Just back the AA down to High. You can leave the rest cranked up. Extreme is using 4xFXAA+4xSSAA. SSAA takes some SERIOUS muscle to run period. Pushing it at 1440 would definitely put some strain on it. There was a really great explanation on another forum on SSAA and how it works.
> High looks just as good IMO and runs much better.
> 
> Did you remember to Download the High Res Texture pack? It's "DLC" on the Steam Page.



Do you have the same problems on extreme with a similar albeit better system than mine? Thanks for the tip btw am going to try it out as I feel my 7950 should be able to run all of my games at 1440p


----------



## UbErN00b (Sep 26, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Please tell me someone with a rig as high end as UbErN00b's would at least make sure to install the HD pack? LOL
> 
> Yeah it has great graphics, but despite being a fairly well optimized game, it's best to keep the frame rates near or above 60 FPS. Even then some places can get a bit hitchy when driving.
> 
> If they make another, I hope they can get the aim, movement and gunplay a bit more polished. Controls are too consolish and holding Shift to aim is just bizarre.



Who said I hadn't?


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 26, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> Do you have the same problems on extreme with a similar albeit better system than mine? Thanks for the tip btw am going to try it out as I feel my 7950 should be able to run all of my games at 1440p



I suppose I "could" run it on Extreme but the frame hit is just a bit much for the quality you get in return not to mention it seriously heats up your card as well. It looks just a great on High(only talking about the AA) and runs buttery smooth 60fps all the time. Oh I also turn off Blur just because I hate it...

High AA







Extreme AA


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 26, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> Who said I hadn't?



No one, it was more sarcasm than anything, hence the LOL. Just stating that most anyone interested in running 1440p would probably have the HD pack.


----------



## purecain (Sep 26, 2012)

i really enjoyed playing this game... infact i'll be keeping it installed for some beat em up action....

comes highly recommended...imo


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 26, 2012)

purecain said:


> i really enjoyed playing this game... infact i'll be keeping it installed for some beat em up action....
> 
> comes highly recommended...imo



Yeah I started a 2nd Playthru but put it aside waiting for some DLC to add into my 2nd run(and well stuff like Black Mesa and Borderlands 2 have pulled me away) Definitely one of the best games I have played this year for sure.


----------



## UbErN00b (Sep 26, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> I suppose I "could" run it on Extreme but the frame hit is just a bit much for the quality you get in return not to mention it seriously heats up your card as well. It looks just a great on High(only talking about the AA) and runs buttery smooth 60fps all the time. Oh I also turn off Blur just because I hate it...
> 
> High AA
> 
> ...



Seems that 1440p extreme takes a big FPS hit from 1080p, though if I drop the AA to high it's playable at 30-50FPS 

I ran the benchmark on extreme at 1080p to compare to your 7970 and got 42fps avg, 52fps max and 28.2fps min, not too shabby


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 26, 2012)

I've done all favors, gotten all of the cars. Now for the lockboxes and clothing. lol


----------



## D007 (Sep 26, 2012)

Man, I was hoping to see a multiplayer for this.. I'll have to check it out when I get home though. Looks like a lot of fun and from what I see it's very pretty.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 26, 2012)

D007 said:


> Man, I was hoping to see a multiplayer for this.. I'll have to check it out when I get home though. Looks like a lot of fun and from what I see it's very pretty.



Yes it's fantastic looking game running proper DX11 features and runs very well. Makes GTA IV look like crap that's for sure. GTA V better be bringing something big to the table because IMHO SD sets the new standard for Open World/Sandbox games for visuals


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 26, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Yes it's fantastic looking game running proper DX11 features and runs very well. Makes GTA IV look like crap that's for sure. GTA V better be bringing something big to the table because IMHO SD sets the new standard for Open World/Sandbox games for visuals



Yeah, Sleeping Dogs even runs slightly cooler for me than GTA IV.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 26, 2012)

gonna post my benchmarks for Extreme AA and High AA


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 4, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 4, 2012)

My system overheats while running sleeping dogs
currently uninstalled it
system becomes too hot to play


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 5, 2012)

True crime on xbox is good, but on the pc the game is horrible.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 15, 2012)

Just bought this game.
Installed the high resolution texture pack right from the start.

Have to say noticeable jitter when driving around in the day time in the game.
Night in game driving is fine though.


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 15, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Just bought this game.
> Installed the high resolution texture pack right from the start.
> 
> Have to say noticeable jitter when driving around in the day time in the game.
> Night in game driving is fine though.



Does your system fans run at 100% and system overheats?
i faced this problem, and it is quite common, rendering the game unplayable


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 15, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> Does your system fans run at 100% and system overheats?
> i faced this problem, and it is quite common, rendering the game unplayable



My system has not over heated.

I have had 3 crashes with this game which appear to be related to cut scenes within about 18 hours of gameplay.

Will run GPUZ in the back ground and see what temperatures I get with this game.
On average my GPU gets to about 65degC when gaming.


----------



## Binge (Oct 15, 2012)

This game is horrible when it comes to PC compatibility.  My brother has a different motherboard but all of the other parts are the same, and unfortunately my game is unstable as hell.  This is the only game my computer absolutely hates that I have bought recently.  Seriously disappointing.


----------



## Mr. Extreme 60 (Oct 15, 2012)

*very good gameplay!*

I finished this game, last week....
excellent gameplay....i like it!

My Old System (Core2Duo E7500-HD5670 D5-4GB DDR3) can run this game in high settings @ 48fps and it's good enough to me.

and so...this game is one of the best games ,I played


----------



## Binge (Oct 15, 2012)

watch these two videos to witness crappy crappy game breaking bugs.

http://www.twitch.tv/slumbering/b/335366158
http://www.twitch.tv/slumbering/b/335371545


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 15, 2012)

@mafia97

Seems this game really works the GPU.
My GPU hit 75degC a few times.
Hovers around 65-72degC most of the time in game.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 15, 2012)

I still haven't played more than 20 mins of this...that makes me sad. Really need to.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 16, 2012)

Those blanket "bug" comments could easily be more a reflection of inadequate hardware or one of many other things. Without such details as platform played on, system spec, digital or hard copy, patch version, driver versions, etc, it simply can't be taken seriously.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2012)

u2konline said:


> True crime on xbox is good, but on the pc the game is horrible.



because it suffers from Consolitis


----------



## Binge (Oct 16, 2012)

Frag Maniac said:


> Those blanket "bug" comments could easily be more a reflection of inadequate hardware or one of many other things. Without such details as platform played on, system spec, digital or hard copy, patch version, driver versions, etc, it simply can't be taken seriously.



Now why would you say that?

http://gamebooze.com/fixed-sleeping...g-lagging-ctd-poor-fps-black-screen-no-sound/
^ The above are a compilation of game bugs and work-around fixes for those bugs.  In my profession they don't call a work-around a resolution to a problem, and men of all professions know you can't paint an ugly girl pretty with food coloring.

For my specs see my specs.  Game is up to date.  I use steam and it auto-updates the game.  Drivers are up to date, I keep up on my gpu drivers like a bloodhound.  If you even watched the videos you would see that it does not happen all the time.  The fact that the errors are not consistent show that there are bugs.  The issues I and a number of people have with this game are a reflection of our hardware interacting with the game's software.  The software provided by the publisher who paid to get the game developed does not run adequately on my up to date hardware and patch versions for the game.  You are hardly qualified to say who should and should not be taken seriously.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if DX has any dealing with this, I mean I recalled DX having almost monthly updates, does that hold true for DX, 9, 10, 11?



Binge said:


> Now why would you say that?
> 
> http://gamebooze.com/fixed-sleeping...g-lagging-ctd-poor-fps-black-screen-no-sound/
> ^ The above are a compilation of game bugs and work-around fixes for those bugs.  In my profession they don't call a work-around a resolution to a problem, and men of all professions know you can't paint an ugly girl pretty with food coloring.
> ...


----------



## Binge (Oct 16, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> I wonder if DX has any dealing with this, I mean I recalled DX having almost monthly updates, does that hold true for DX, 9, 10, 11?



Every time I install a game, which is almost daily with all of the video game streaming, DX updates if the game uses Direct X.  DX could be messing things up?  I doubt it.  I highly doubt DX is causing the battle sounds to just up and disappear, or subtitles to randomly stop showing up.

Please clarify if I'm getting this wrong


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Binge said:


> Every time I install a game, which is almost daily with all of the video game streaming, DX updates if the game uses Direct X.  DX could be messing things up?  I doubt it.  I highly doubt DX is causing the battle sounds to just up and disappear, or subtitles to randomly stop showing up.
> 
> Please clarify if I'm getting this wrong



sometimes a clean sweep is in order, bro. Just I recall DX having updates often atleast 9C and some games would install updates that would affect another games playability. Id just get the latest Possible from MS back in the day. Sort of How Punkbuster screws up sometimes and only way to update it is through manual means per game using their updater tool which doesnt run in background just updates the files mainly.

if sounds are suddenly disappearing it could be the driver for onboard audio or the game or even DX/open AL


----------



## Binge (Oct 16, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> sometimes a clean sweep is in order, bro. Just I recall DX having updates often atleast 9C and some games would install updates that would affect another games playability. Id just get the latest Possible from MS back in the day. Sort of How Punkbuster screws up sometimes and only way to update it is through manual means per game using their updater tool which doesnt run in background just updates the files mainly.



I'll try it for sure and report how well it works out.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Binge said:


> I'll try it for sure and report how well it works out.



i know its time consuming but windows still likes to mess up, that is why i started using backups, and trust me system restore has saved my ass a few times


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 16, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> @mafia97
> 
> Seems this game really works the GPU.
> My GPU hit 75degC a few times.
> Hovers around 65-72degC most of the time in game.



My firends motherboard was toast playing this game, the motherboard has gone to RMA, and i dont want to take that risk with my system.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> My firends motherboard was toast playing this game, the motherboard has gone to RMA, and i dont want to take that risk with my system.



thats odd, whats the ambient room temperatures of where you are?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 16, 2012)

Had the same problem of high temps and low fps. low like 35, running two GTX 570s
I turned High Quality Anti-Aliasing to normal and it now runs like a dream, hitting 172fps...
the supersampling murders everything that tries to touch it.
Turn that down to normal, see what happens


----------



## newconroer (Oct 16, 2012)

If using high res texture pack, set shadow quality and shadow filtering to medium, and turn AA off(At 1080p or higher resolution the aliasing isn't that bad with this engine).

Everything else can be at highest settings.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 19, 2012)

*Sleeping Dogs Nightmare in North Point DLC Trailer*


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 19, 2012)

Been monitoring my temperatures with the main games I have been playing lately and strangely Sleeping Dogs hits the GPU the hardest by a long shot.

Very strange.

Anyway, despite yet another Zombie pack for a game, I am interested in getting it, depending on what they are going to sell it for on steam.

Bought the Street Racer DLC.
Personally I don't really like it.
New Bike, bullet Proof preset out fit, Dragon detailed bike helmet and three extra races.


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 20, 2012)

ambient temp room is preety high,
but the game does stress the system alot


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 24, 2012)

with new AMD CCC 12.10 Drivers got a nice performance boost 

HD 6950 2GB at Stock Settings


----------

